# Netzwerk > Linux als Server >  E-Mail-Server einrichten

## neo@home

hi leute,

habe ein echtes Problem, ich möchte mir einen E-Mail-Server einrichten
der auch aus dem Internet erreichbar sein soll!
Habe zwar eine dyn. IP aber auch ne Domain von  www.eisfair.net

Leider komme ich absolut nicht mit sendmail klar und finde auch irgendwie nirgens ein Buch das dieses Thema behandelt!

Kennt jemand von euch ein Buch oder ne gute Internetadresse die dieses Thema behandelt?


mfg neo

----------


## DaGrrr

Hast du schon mal google benutzt ?

Ich habe da ein haufen Pages über Sendmail gefunden, auch Bücher.

Grüße
DaGrrr

----------


## neo@home

hmm, danke erst mal 

google habe ich auch schon genutzt aber irgendwie stellt mich davon nix zufrieden!
und Bücher habe ich nur bei amazon.de und terrashop.de gesucht!

aber da find ich nix außer "Sendmail - kurz und gut" 

aber ich werde weiter suchen bis der e-mail-server läuft
und ich hoffe das ist bald :-)


mfg neo

----------


## DaGrrr

http://gaos.org/vortrag/sendmail/

http://www.werthmoeller.de/Dokus/sendmail/

und das Original:

http://www.sendmail.org/

hier ein Buch:

http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/sendmail2/

Grüße
DaGrrr

----------


## neo@home

ok,vielen dank

mal schaun ob mich das weiter bringt!
so ich werde gleich mal loslegen!



mfg neo

----------


## DaGrrr

Hallo,

ich habe noch ein wenig gefunden. Das ist erstmal genug lesestoff  :Big Grin: 

Einmal ein kleines howto hier im Forum

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=65157

Sowie hier das Linux Network Administration Guide:

http://www.tldp.org/LDP/nag2/x-087-2-sendmail.html

Ich hoffe es hilft dir  :Smilie: 

Grüße
DaGrrr

----------


## neo@home

oh man das ist ja einiges zu lesen  :Wink:  

vielen,vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten und Tipps

so...wo fange ich nur an zu lesen :Frown:  


mfg neo

----------


## bernie

Hi,

hat das einen tieferen Sinn, dass du sendmail verwenden willst? Das ist nun mal der komplexeste MTA und für die meisten Zwecke unter Umständen nicht mal der beste. Schau dir mal qmail http://cr.yp.to oder postfix www.postfix.org an

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## Jinto

> _Original geschrieben von neo@home_ 
> *so...wo fange ich nur an zu lesen*


Wie wäre es mit How to Use Amazon bzw. How to use Google? *SCNR*

----------

